# Drying with Shop Vac



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

What type of Shop Vac did you buy? How loud was it? 

Thinking of trying this out....but I think Denver's issue with the doggy blow dryer we use at the DIY dog wash is the noise. I wouldn't want to use the shop vac if it was super loud although it would be a great, cheaper alternative!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Emmdenn said:


> What type of Shop Vac did you buy? How loud was it?
> 
> Thinking of trying this out....but I think Denver's issue with the doggy blow dryer we use at the DIY dog wash is the noise. I wouldn't want to use the shop vac if it was super loud although it would be a great, cheaper alternative!


It is a Rigid 5 peak HP. I was prepared for it to be louder than it was. I actually think my blow dryer is louder. I think the dryer at the groomer is louder. I had it down on the floor and Maggie on the table. I also stuffed her ears with a bit of cotton but I don't think I will do that next time for the dryer. She was not really bothered by it. 

Jules


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The trick is not getting hot air from a blower. You don't want to heat up the dog.



I have a grooming table with an arm and a noose, it really makes life easy for grooming. If you are interested I'll give you my extra arm, but I think the freight would be more than the arm is worth.


When I travel to the states, I order stuff and have it delivered to friends or family or even the hotel I'm staying at. I put it on the flight home. If I need to, I pay the $25 Alaska Air asks for an extra bag. Tables are a bit big to put on a plane, but you can probably get an arm on a plane, especially if it's a folding type. Check out 3C's in eastern WA. They have lots of nice dog show stuff on their website and I've ordered from them over the years.


Also check with a local pet store, I'm not sure what you have in Juneau. Tell them what you need, like a grooming table and see if they can bring one up with their next shipment of dog food, etc. The pet stores have pretty good freight rates due to their heavy dog food. You could also ask groomers if any are getting rid of items.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Alaska7133 said:


> The trick is not getting hot air from a blower. You don't want to heat up the dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent ideas Stacey! I was thinking I could just check a dryer as an extra bag next time I am out of Juneau. Thanks for the offer of your arm but you are right that the shipping would probably be more  I am going to talk to Petco next time I am in there.

Jules


----------

